# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] [Concours] Smite : Débloquez la déesse Athena et son skin liberté !

## Wobak

Bonsoir à tous !

Ce soir l'équipe de Canard PC et de Smite vous propose à l'aide d'une question existentielle de débloquer la déesse Athéna sur Smite ainsi que son skin Liberté !

Attention, ces codes ne fonctionnent que sur la version PC du jeu... mais je ne doute pas que personne ne joue sur une autre plate-forme.

Pour participer, rendez vous à l'adresse suivante : 
http://concours.canardpc.com/smiteathena/
Bonne chance à tous :)

Les Géants Verts

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Hargn

Trop cool il n'y a déjà plus de clefs. ::|:

----------


## Wobak

J'avoue c'est parti vite  ::o:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

T'inquiète, avec tous les fils de hyène qui traînent, elles sont pas perdues.

----------


## Anonyme32145

J'ai pris une clé en me disant que ça serait l'occasion de tester un nouveau MOBA, mais j'aurais pas le temps de m'y mettre, donc c'est con.
Donc vous pouvez me demander ma clé en MP.

Edit : C'est donné.

----------


## ds108j

> T'inquiète, avec tous les fils de hyène qui traînent, elles sont pas perdues.


Ce que j'aime surtout, c'est le 3 disponibles, 1 déjà vendue ! xD

Du coup je confirme pour la hyène !

----------


## jmoula

je le veux :/

----------


## SuicideSnake

Je le voulais tellement  :Emo:

----------


## Jotaro

7 commentaires pour combien ?  500 codes ? -_-

----------


## unijalo

Idem qu'un peu plus haut, j'ai obtenu une clé hier mais je n'en ferai rien. Plutôt que la laisser pourrir au fond de la boîte mail, je l'offre au premier qui me MP.

EDIT : c'est donné.

----------


## Hargn

Il ne manque plus que Cupid ou Ne Zha en Gavroche  ::):

----------


## the_protanogist

Salut, je suis syllogomane mais je me soigne, qui veut ma clé me MP.

Edit : donnée.

----------


## Ricox

salut, comment te pv ? ça m’intéresse mlemehdi

----------


## vectra

Quoi, une news pour un MOBA?  :tired: 

#feunucléaire

----------


## raishikan

Bon et bien je me lance ; si quelqu'un a une clé dont il ne se sert pas et se sent d'humeur altruiste il ferait un heureux en l'envoyant par MP au mendiant que je suis ;-) 

Merci d'avance ( sait on jamais même 5 jours en retard ...)

----------


## LaVaBo

> Bon et bien je me lance ; si quelqu'un a une clé dont il ne se sert pas et se sent d'humeur altruiste il ferait un heureux en l'envoyant par MP au mendiant que je suis ;-) 
> 
> Merci d'avance ( sait on jamais même 5 jours en retard ...)


Créer un compte juste pour demander une clé, c'est un peu gros.

----------


## raishikan

> Créer un compte juste pour demander une clé, c'est un peu gros.


Un peu gros ? étant a la fois joueur de smite et lecteur du mag' c'était juste l'occasion d'en créer un . (même si c'est effectivement pour demander une clé ... Pourquoi tant de suspicion ?)

----------


## Jotaro

Je relance de ... 1
1 code à gagner
ICI

----------

